# HELP WANTED! whathehell i got?



## kenworth1 (Aug 2, 2010)

hey guys!! i got a couple older ho cars from early 80,s ive kept after track been long gone. not really lookin to sell yet jus curious what they may be worth. cant remember afx or tyco but one is the earnhart wrangler car the other is the richard petty pontiac. mostly intact think one has a pick up shoe missin and both are missn guide pins. i can dig em out and post pics if needed. do i have anything special or jus average? any info is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey Kenworth
Post up pics, if ya would. What number is on the Wrangler car, #2 or #3??


Larry


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

As Larry said, put up some pix to allow us to help you out. Or you can send them to....... rr


----------



## kenworth1 (Aug 2, 2010)

ill see if i can figure out how to post the pics. dont see a brand on em wrangler is #3. im thinkn tyco but gonna try the pics. thanx!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Sounds like you have this one...RM


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Mint To N-mint Is $75 On Da Bay For The Wrangler


----------



## kenworth1 (Aug 2, 2010)

maybe u guys help again!! took pics saved in my pics. how the heck do i post em on here? actually u got the same #3 mines not as mint as yours. been collectn dust on shelf 30 yrs. knowin bout what its worth helps. think the 43 pontiac worth bout the same? def thank yall for all help!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

GOODWRENCH88 said:


> Mint To N-mint Is $75 On Da Bay For The Wrangler


$75?? I saw 4 of them on ebay for past 6 months and they all sold over $150.

Wes


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

I Had One In N-mint Condition That Sold For Exactly $75 Last Year On Ebay. That Was The Basis Of My Estimate. I`m Not Looking To Buy Them So No Reason To Lowball. Sorry If I Was Misleading. Just My 2 Cents Worth.


----------



## kenworth1 (Aug 2, 2010)

heck even at 75.00 it would be the most valuable car i own (includin the ones i drive). went to da-bay and broused around. saw the 3 wrangler but out of the three 43 pontiacs none matched mine. the oldest was 1989 and mine is based on the 81-87 grand prix body style. does that mean its more rare than the earnhart car? glad i found this forum it relates to my life totaly! mainly into r-c racin (s-c & legends) but also into buildin model big-rigs, got a n-scale train layout im slowly puttin together, r-c helis (1mcx 2msr,s 1sr) and now wishin i had saved some of the many slot car tracks i had growin up. some best memories i have was when dad and i spent days on the livin room floor with the tcr with big rigs i had jus gotten for christmas back in 77 or 78. guess some of us never grow up!! once again thanx for the replies and lookin forward to hangin out and maybe returnin the favors. see y"all!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Check your PM box Ken... There's differnt variations of the Petty car from Tyco. There's variations of the Buick body such as the plain body, Esmark body, aerocoupe flourescent striped and lt. and dark red striped paint schemes, there's the later Pontiac Grand Prix body, also the older Oldsmobile body, may be a few more. Oh, ther's also the minty, wrecked, and damaged bodies usually found on Ebay, just do a Tyco Petty search...RM


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

HAIL TO THE KING!!










Never was an Earnhart fan, the #3 is worth about $0.50. I believe there are also two variations of it, a dark blue and a light blue?

Marty


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

WesJY said:


> $75?? I saw 4 of them on ebay for past 6 months and they all sold over $150.
> 
> Wes


Really, when I listed mine I couldn't get $50 for it.
But, that's just a trend with me, that and I always how up at a garage sale,
flea market, or estate sale a few minutes after Rick walks off with everything.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Really, when I listed mine I couldn't get $50 for it.
> But, that's just a trend with me, that and I always how up at a garage sale,
> flea market, or estate sale a few minutes after Rick walks off with everything.


MWAhahahahaha...

serious dry spell this summer, tho... guess i used up all my luck for a while

--rick


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I have a whole bunch of Petty cars(well, some petty ones, too) but the coolest Petty thing I have is the Director's copy of the shooting script for the movie, "43-The Richard Petty Story". It was produced in 1975 here in NC. I had Richard Petty autograph it back in '92. I also have a couple of the movie marque posters(they were usually posted either outside of theaters or inside the lobbys). One of them is a prototype that was never produced. Did any of you guys know the original name for the movie was, "Smash Up Alley"???
Oh, I fished most of the Petty stuff(including a couple of record albums) out of a dumpster where I used to work at in Raleigh. 

Bob Weichbrodt
Rawafx
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## kenworth1 (Aug 2, 2010)

didnt realize they would be of any real value. the petty car is like one in pic posted by hilltop raceway. the back row second car from left with black grill and headlight covers. (thanks hilltop for pic. cool collection!!) i was thinkin it was a pontiac but it looks like a buick. kinda thinkin now of maybe postin em in the swap & sell forums. still not sure of how much to ask for them. may post them on de-bay? one of those things you know there not gonna get used if i keep them, would rather see them runnin on a track like were made for. open for suggestions for sellin them for a fair price cause im not lookin to rob anyone , but dont wont to get robbed either. thats why im callin on y"alls expertise!! wasnt thinkin of sellin when i first posted but i can use the dough and they are jus dust collectors on my shelf. I DO APPRECIATE EVERYONES INPUT!! almost turned into a petty post which is fine with me always been a big fan of THE KING!! i got a few lil petty cars from cereal boxes and such also got a cool telephone which is a mid 90"s cup car and a white stp jacket that was autographed by the king. THANX AGAIN FOR ALL THE INPUT I WILL CHECK BACK WITH YOU GUYS SAT NIGHT.. GOOD NIGHT HAVE A SAFE & HAPPY WEEKEND!! i"m gonna jump on big Bertha (my vtx1800r) and get away for lil while. see y"all!!


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

I`m A Fan Of Both Petty And Earnhardt Myself. However, Dale Is The Only Driver To Tie The Nascar Championships Record Set By Petty(7), And If He Hadn`t Gone Out In A Blaze Of Glory Who Knows Who Would Hold The Record. Dale Did More For Modern Day Nascar Than Any Other Driver. Ask Almost Anyone Under The Age Of 150 To Name A Driver And Earnhardt Is Almost Always The First Word Out Of Thier Mouth. They Both Have Thier Contributions But I Gotta Go With The `intimidator`. As To Marty, I Will Buy Every One Of Those #3 Or #2 Wrangler Ho Scale Cars In Decent Condition You Can Find For $10 Each. I Don`t Need The Chassis And I`ll Pay The Shipping Too. I Didn`t See The Solid Red Or Any Of The Roadrunners In Your Collection. Want To Buy Some? HERE IS A CUSTOM CAR OF MINE.


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

I ALMOST FORGOT! I USED A #43 CAR TO MAKE THE CUSTOM WRANGLER. :tongue:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

GOODWRENCH88 said:


> I ALMOST FORGOT! I USED A #43 CAR TO MAKE THE CUSTOM WRANGLER. :tongue:


The Humanity... The Humanity... :freak:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

GOODWRENCH88 said:


> As To Marty, I Will Buy Every One Of Those #3 Or #2 Wrangler Ho Scale Cars In Decent Condition You Can Find For $10 Each. I Don`t Need The Chassis And I`ll Pay The Shipping Too. I Didn`t See The Solid Red Or Any Of The Roadrunners In Your Collection. Want To Buy Some? HERE IS A CUSTOM CAR OF MINE.


Got 'em:



























Thanks for the offer

Marty


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Don't see any Shadows in those pics, Marty. Got them in a more special case? :freak:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

resinmonger said:


> Don't see any Shadows in those pics, Marty. Got them in a more special case? :freak:


They're locked in a bank safe deposit box.

Marty


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Anychance I could see a few pics of that thar White,yellow, orange, blue #14 Magnum you got there? Huh huh? Could I? Pretty please!!!


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

I`M CLOSER THAN YOU THOUGHT. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380271937265


----------

